# Is changing substrate a good idea?



## Kattis (3 Nov 2017)

I have 260l tank that has been running for about 7ish years now. Originally there was some sort of layering of planting substrate with fine gravel on top but it has been mixed up over the years. I was on pretty bad care for ages after I got totally fed up with algae issues but has been since cleared and now on better maintenance for a couple of months. I haven’t changed the substrate or totally washed it or anything so there’s fair bit of organics mixed in. My plants seem to grow ok but I have some algae and Cyanobacteria issues and I wonder is changing substrate would help or actually make things worse. How do you change substrate when you already have fish and plants? I’d guess this would mess up water quality for a while even if not quite the same than starting from scratch?


----------



## Konsa (3 Nov 2017)

Hi
If U are after a different look rescape and change substrate with sth more plant friendly.But if U like it  just start dosing complete fertiliser (macros +micros ) or up the dose if U already do.Plants are capable of absorbing nutrients via their leaves and roots.As long the nutrients are available they dont care where are they.
Ciano is related to low NO3 and upping that will help clean it.U can get some floaters too to help with the other algae.
Good regular tank maintenance   is essential for a good looking planted tank.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Kattis (3 Nov 2017)

Now when I think about it, cyano appeared after I started EI dosing few weeks ago. Previously I added EasyCarb and Flourish daily but I swapped to EasyCarbo every day, micros and macros alternative days and change about 30% of water weekly siphoning as much gunk of as I can. I suspect poor circulation has something to do with it and hacked off lots of ferns in hope that helps


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Nov 2017)

Kattis said:


> I haven’t changed the substrate or totally washed it or anything so there’s fair bit of organics mixed in. My plants seem to grow ok but I have some algae and Cyanobacteria issues and I wonder is changing substrate would help or actually make things worse. How do you change substrate when you already have fish and plants? I’d guess this would mess up water quality for a while even if not quite the same than starting from scratch?


Hello,
         Changing substrate can be accomplished, although, not in an elegant manner. However, it is more important to clean the substrate.
It can be done in stages during water change. Select a manageable sized area, uproot the plants and remove or clean the substrate in that area the substrate in that area only. Then replant in that zone.

Needless to say, it should be done during a massive water change. A 30% is too small. Try to replace as much water as possible. Uprooting plants and moving substrate can be problematic due to the ammonia in the deeper areas of the substrate. The more water that is replaced reduces the concentration of NH3 that much more. You can even do a multiple massive water change to remove get the water as clear as possible so that there are no cloudiness or circulating bits of organic material. If the water is crystal clear after the water change(s) then this s a good indication that you have eliminated most of the toxic debris.

Dose nutrition and liquid carbon immediately after the water changes are completed.

The following week select another area and repeat.

Cheers,


----------

